# Enabling MMX2 support [SOLVED]

## cz0

mplayer : "MMX2 supported but disabled"...

How 2 fix? I have mmx mmx2 sse sse2 options in make.conf, but MMX2 is't working  :Sad: Last edited by cz0 on Thu Jan 19, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Run: cat /proc/cpuinfo

Make sure that mmx2 is listed under flags.

----------

## micmac

 *cz0 wrote:*   

> mplayer : "MMX2 supported but disabled"...
> 
> How 2 fix? I have mmx mmx2 sse sse2 options in make.conf, but MMX2 is't working 

 

```
emerge  mplayer -pv

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia -opengl -oss +png -real -rtc -samba -sdl +sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -vorbis -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 7,397 kB

Total size of downloads: 7,397 kB
```

See? There's no 'mmx2' USE flag. 'mmxext' is what you're looking for.

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1670.784

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3343.94
```

No mmx2, just mmxext...  :Smile: 

----------

## cz0

Thenx!

----------

## devjonfos

Thanks micmac that hint worked for me also.  I've been noticing those MMX2 messages from mplayer also, but didn't know how to fix it.

----------

## tost

Yes same for me, i never noticed that this useflag exists  :Wink: 

thanks

tost

----------

## kevkoala

Hi all,

Worked for me too... after rebuilding mplayer and not gnome-mplayer  :Smile: 

Thanks for the hint.

Kev.

----------

## duby2291

I have that flag disabled because I was under the impression that mmx and sse were mutually exclusive.. ie if mmx is used then sse won't be? And since sse is a more complete extension I thought it would be best to use that.

Am I wrong?

I think it might be time for some benchmarks....

----------

## paluszak

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> I have that flag disabled because I was under the impression that mmx and sse were mutually exclusive.. ie if mmx is used then sse won't be? And since sse is a more complete extension I thought it would be best to use that.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> I think it might be time for some benchmarks....

 

AFAIK they're not, they're both on when you compile with -march=native and your CPU supports them. In a small number of packages there's asm code that gets enabled when you set an appropriate use flag.

----------

